# Going to Australia for 3 to 4 weeks - Suggestions please



## Harry31 (29 Aug 2011)

Trying to plan a visit to Australia mid-January 2012, never been before & want to make the most of it.  Visiting son in Sydney (economic emigrant) , so accommodation there no problem.  Have a reasonable quote from, Trailfinders,  to fly from Cork to Sydney, via Heathrow & stopping 2 nights in Hong kong on the way & on the way back. Was thinking of trying to get there as direct as possible & maybe not stopping on the way & stopping for 3 nights on the way back to make the most of our visit.  Was also considering hiring a motorhome for traveling around for the mid part of our visit - week with son first - he may become sick or the sight of us (joking), then maybe 10 days travelling up & down the East coast - then last few days in Sydney again.  Flights suggested at the moment thru Cathay Pacific. I know we won't have a chance of seeing all Australia, but has anyone any suggestions for me?  All comments gratefully received.


----------



## Subtitle (29 Aug 2011)

Wine tasting in Hunters Valley, it's only about 2 hours from Sydney. 
Visit Katoomba in the spectacular Blue Mountains region http://www.bluemts.com.au/tourist/towns/Katoomba.asp to see the Three Sisters mountains and the amazing scenery.
And while you are there visit Kings Caves in Linden. They too are amazing. There are quite a few caves so if you want to see them all then get there early.
Hope you enjoy your trip


----------



## so-crates (29 Aug 2011)

Try a cross-country train ride to Perth, right across the inhospitable Nullabor expanse, all from the comfort of a train - leaves Sydney twice a week, fly back from Perth.
Interested in Irish history, head down to Tasmania to visit what was Van Diemen's Land, make sure you visit the Tassie Devils while you are there too!


----------



## hastalavista (29 Aug 2011)

I know its a bit up from Sydney but if u do the 'reef....


----------



## niceoneted (29 Aug 2011)

Don't overlook flying with Etihad, they go Dublin - Abu Dhabi - Sydney. No connection just going that route myself shortly.


----------



## horusd (30 Aug 2011)

From Sydney, take a drive up to Katoomba in the Blue mountains about an hour or so away. Incredible tropical forests in a deep valley. http://www.katoomba-nsw.com/.  We stayed in the Carrington hotel which was a nice, od worldy place. 

We drove from Sydney to Brisbane and then flew down to Melbourne. The drive is nice, but nothing special. Brisbane is small, and worth about 2 days. We flew then to Melbourne with Virgin Blue,a  bustling city and lovely beaches close by. Definitely Melbourne was my favourite city.


----------



## Harry31 (30 Aug 2011)

langer - (your choice of name not mine!) The trip to Uluru?  Did you fly or drive over a weekend?


----------



## Harry31 (30 Aug 2011)

thank you all very much for the replies & information.  I still haven't booked anything yet, but when I do, which I hope will be very shortly, I'll let you know how we got on.  I'm still leaning towards getting to Sydney as quickly as possible & staying maybe 3 or 4 nights in Hong Kong on the way back.  Our son is currently in the process of getting sponsorship - seemingly there is no guarantee that even if the company wants you to stay that you'll get it.  So we're keeping our fingers crossed that all will go through.


----------



## hastalavista (30 Aug 2011)

if u go via s/pore u can stay airside in the hotels now which means they keep the big bags and u just do hand luggage for the overnights: u can rent rooms by the day or part of the day] u just walk down to check in


----------



## Sunny (30 Aug 2011)

The biggest mistake made people going to Australia for a few weeks is that they try to fit in too much. Sydney and the areas around it are worth a month by itself. I really wouldn't bother driving from Sydney up the East Coast if you only have that length of time. As mentioned, the drive between Sydney and Brisbane is nothing special. If you do want to do some driving, you are better off flying to Brisbane and going North from there or fly to Cairns and go South. Sydney to Melbourne is a nicer trip as well and Melbourne is a very cool spot.


----------



## Eithneangela (30 Aug 2011)

+1. Drive from Sydney to Adelaide then over to Melbourne.  You'll see a lot of the country doing that, both cross country and coastal (the wonderful Great Ocean Road). We'll be there at the end of Jan too, but will spend most time in Melbourne with a flight up to Darwin in the NW. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Aug 2011)

I'd make sure to get to Melbourne, gorgeous city, flights can be got very cheaply (less than €100) and spend a few days there. hire a car and take your time driving the great ocean road.

flying with etihad is great, only a 2 hour stop in abu dhabi on the way, you'll be knackered at the end of it though.

i'd also highly recommend the bondi-coogee walk gives you a great view all along the way.


----------



## Harry31 (30 Aug 2011)

thanks dereko1969, and a great help from everybody.  Our son actually lives in Coogee.  As for travelling Etihad from Dublin that is a good option & I'd like to get there asap - but coming from Cork it's a pain having to drive to Dublin & the cost of parking probably crazy for 4 weeks, but it's worth thinking about.  I suppose no matter which way we go we'll hardly be fit for any surfing on Bondi by the time we arrive (not that I would anyway)!
When I have it booked I'll update here & I'll put up costs too as that might be helpful for others.  I feel like packing my bag now!


----------



## Woodie (30 Aug 2011)

niceoneted said:


> Don't overlook flying with Etihad, they go Dublin - Abu Dhabi - Sydney. No connection just going that route myself shortly.


 
Great way to fly and staff are brilliant. Direct from Dublin is a real God send.  Long term rates in parking are much better than the boom period with good deals on-line.  Another option is Airport bus connections, I would have avoided but once tried I used many times now.  There are services from all over the country 24 hours at good rates and saves driving when you are knackered coming back.   

Loads to see in Oz, if you have never been everything will be familar but different in a good way.  Most envious.....


----------



## Seagull (30 Aug 2011)

I'm not sure how much you'll get from a 2 day stop over - especially on the way there. You'll be suffering from a fair degree of jetlag, and probably not feeling up to doing much. If you want to do a stop over, you'll get more out of it coming back when you won't be suffering the jet lag nearly as badly.


----------



## Shawady (31 Aug 2011)

Sunny said:


> The biggest mistake made people going to Australia for a few weeks is that they try to fit in too much.


 
+1 We took a 5 week holiday in Oz and NZ a few years back and even though we had super time, we were too ambitious with what we tried to fit in.
We flew into Brisbane, bussed it up to Cairns/Daintree stopping off in a few place on the way and flew back down to Sydney and Melbourne.

Just a couple of suggestions to OP.
Would you consider flying directly and drop Hong Kong? Don't get me wrong its a great place but it would give you more time in Oz.

I would recommend visting 4 areas and spending 5/6 days in each. In my experience you could easily spend a week in Cairns/Daintree and a week in Sydney. If you want to take in places like Fraser Island you would not see your 3/4 week holiday taken up.


----------



## Harry31 (31 Aug 2011)

Thanks Shawady - I'd prefer to go to Sydney as directly as I can (missing son!!) but my husband thinks the flight is just to long all in one go.  So I'm trying to talk him into staying 1 night on the way & have 3 nights in Hong Kong on the way back to be able to relax & enjoy it.
I'm noting all the suggestions & I'm really grateful for all the input - keep it up!  I'm thinking of renting a motorhome while over there & will be checking it out also.
When I have something booked I'll update here.


----------



## dereko1969 (31 Aug 2011)

I would say, having flown Etihad to Sydney and stopped off on previous occasions that it's much better to get all the flights out of the way in one go. Unless you or your husband are smokers. You'll basically use up the guts of 3 days if you stop over.


----------



## Subtitle (31 Aug 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Thanks Shawady - I'd prefer to go to Sydney as directly as I can (missing son!!) but my husband thinks the flight is just to long all in one go. So I'm trying to talk him into staying 1 night on the way & have 3 nights in Hong Kong on the way back to be able to relax & enjoy it.
> I'm noting all the suggestions & I'm really grateful for all the input - keep it up! I'm thinking of renting a motorhome while over there & will be checking it out also.
> When I have something booked I'll update here.


In my opinion you will just prolong the misery of jetlag if you stay only one night on the way out. I stayed 2 and wished I hadn't wasted my time. On the way back stay for three nights and make sure to have plenty of room in your suitcase! The markets there are great
Just remember that the humidity in Hong Kong is unreal. I found it very unpleasant and until the memory of it fades will not go there again


----------



## Harry31 (4 Sep 2011)

Well, booked it - 1 night in Hong Kong on the way & 3 nights on way back via London from Cork in January.  Found Trailfinders very helpful, they seemed to be able to get a better price for flights & hotels than I could - cost €2800, so not bad.
Can't wait to go now!  If anyone has further suggestions I'd still appreciate them.
Thanks again


----------



## Shawady (5 Sep 2011)

So how many nights in total have you got in OZ?
Have you done an itinerary yet?


----------



## Harry31 (5 Sep 2011)

We have 22 days in Australia & we haven't done an itinerary yet.  suggestions very welcome - will probably stay the first week in Sydney with son - he'll probably be glad of the break from us after that! & the last few days in Sydney also.


----------



## Luckycharm (7 Sep 2011)

Hi Harry,

Did a similar trip back in May - I agree with you regarding stop offs. I have been down there 4 times now plus did the year living there. I always stop off as it breaks up the trip plus you get to see places you probally would never see again. I stopped in Hong kong for 3 days on way there it was great - trains are brillant there and easy to follow. The whole Island is basically High rise - recommend doing the Peak tram to get a great view of the city, we did 2 days in Disneyland so probally did not get to see the island as much we would have liked. Taxis are cheap.

Regarding OZ if you are there 22 days then you need to choose where you want to go. 
Coogee has a nice beach and lots of backpackers there is no train there so you will getting bus into town. Sydney recommendations the obvious ones Opera house, sydney harbour bridge, get the ferry over to Manly (beside Opera House) which IMHO is much nicer then Bondi/Coogee. Darling harbour is nice as well- Aquarium, monorail are there it is only 15/20 min walk up Georges st from Circular quay. I am sure you son will have lots of recommendations- just remember in Jan it will be very hot. Would also recommend Australia reptile park if you want to see local wildlife it is about an hour north of Sydney near Gosford. Zoo is good as well. 
If you are there a short time I would rule Perth, darwin, tasmania as they simply too far away- OZ is huge and 90% dessert.

Places I would recommend to go to are Melbourne, great ocean road is just outside Melbourne takes a day or 2. Brisbane is OK - Would highly recommend Airlee beach and go out for a day/2 on the whit sundays it is one of the most beautiful parts of oz - there are loads of different cruises out there. Frasier island is good as well. Would not be a big fan of Cairns itself but some lovelly areas around it.

It takes a day to drive to Melbourne on the highway as in about 10 hours driving about the same up to brisbane. The drives are not that nice either as there is nothing really to see on the way so I would recommend flying if possible as it can be cheap enough have a look at Jetstar 
http://www.jetstar.com/au/en/home
and Virgin Blue as they are normally the cheapest
http://www.virginaustralia.com/

Also just be aware it is very expensive there at the moment due to strong dollar and they have not really been hit by the recession. Hope you enjoy your trip you will have a great time.


----------



## Harry31 (7 Sep 2011)

Luckycharm - thanks so much for the information & advice I'll be checking all suggestions over the next few months before we go.  It does seem expensive over there, but I just decided "we only live once"!  I will certainly post how we got on next year & it can't come fast enough for me.
Thanks again


----------



## Luckycharm (21 Sep 2011)

Harry31 said:


> Luckycharm - thanks so much for the information & advice I'll be checking all suggestions over the next few months before we go. It does seem expensive over there, but I just decided "we only live once"! I will certainly post how we got on next year & it can't come fast enough for me.
> Thanks again


 
Yep will be a trip of a lifetime will be interested to see how you get on.


----------



## flossie (21 Sep 2011)

Blue Mountains while you are in Sydney - it's a trip out from Sydney but beautiful.

Adelaide often gets overlooked - i loved it down there, very laid back, great wine region etc.

Don't try to cram too much in though, you want to enjoy the holiday not rush around from place to place. Whitsundays a must - get on a yacht, cruise around, enjoy yourself!

Oh, buy suncream out there - far cheaper and can get much better products! (Sunsense is great stuff!)


----------



## Harry31 (22 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> Blue Mountains while you are in Sydney - it's a trip out from Sydney but beautiful.
> 
> Adelaide often gets overlooked - i loved it down there, very laid back, great wine region etc.
> 
> ...


===============
Thanks for all the tips - I'm taking note & am very grateful for all the help & advice.  Haven't been thinking about it to much up until now - but will be starting to make plans very soon.  Still thinking of hiring one of the motorhomes - we'd be hiring a car anyway & it would be a real novelty! We'd like to see a lot, but do want to make sure that we have time to enjoy the visit - so the advice about not rushing around too much will be taken to heart.  Keep the tips coming & I do promise that after the trip I'll take the time to let the forum know how it went.  Not going until the end of January 2012 so we've plenty time to get ourselves organised.  By the way the suncream tip is very apt - I was only thinking about that yesterday. What about the anti- bug stuff?  I seem to have started attracting every bug in the place the last few years when we are abroad!


----------



## horusd (22 Sep 2011)

Harry31 said:


> ... *What about the anti- bug stuff?  I seem to have started attracting every bug in the place the last few years when we are abroad!*




*Jungle formula *and remember to cover your "sensitive" areas. The little sods get everywhere.


----------



## flossie (22 Sep 2011)

horusd said:


> *Jungle formula *and remember to cover your "sensitive" areas. The little sods get everywhere.


 
 Nice image! Tiger Balm is also good, rubbed onto pulse points, and it helps soothe bites if you do get any.

I used to do the camper van relocations, get paid, or have to pay very little to move one from A to B. Used to be great, they would give you maybe 4/5 days to get somewhere, with limited km (Flossie used to take the speedomete fuse out though )and you would just roll up at the many free BBQ plates, cook some food, find somewhere to sleep (camp sites are well set up, but i used to find little lay buys etc.) and it will be a blast. What about doing Sydney to Adelaide and taking in the coastal route? Or flying to Melbourne and then spending a few days there and then driving down the coast before flying back to Sydney?


----------



## Luckycharm (23 Sep 2011)

flossie said:


> Nice image! Tiger Balm is also good, rubbed onto pulse points, and it helps soothe bites if you do get any.
> 
> I used to do the camper van relocations, get paid, or have to pay very little to move one from A to B. Used to be great, they would give you maybe 4/5 days to get somewhere, with limited km (Flossie used to take the speedomete fuse out though )and you would just roll up at the many free BBQ plates, cook some food, find somewhere to sleep (camp sites are well set up, but i used to find little lay buys etc.) and it will be a blast. *What about doing Sydney to Adelaide and taking in the coastal route? Or* flying to Melbourne and then spending a few days there and then driving down the coast before flying back to Sydney?


 
Thats alot of driving and have to say was not that impressed with Coastal route to Melbourne came back Motorway. IMHO I think if you want to drive- Heading North there is more to see - Hunter Valley, Byron bay, Brisbane, Noosa, fraiser, Airlie beach and whit sundays, cairns port Douglas - I am sure I have missed places alot of driving in that as well. 

Def go to Melbourne if you get a chance but unless you wanted to spend most of your time driving as only there a short time you need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Harry31 (28 Sep 2011)

Just another quick question about going to Australia - should we get vaccinations?  We'll only be on the East Coast but will be visiting Hong Kong?  It's quite difficult to get the correct information on the various websites.


----------



## dereko1969 (28 Sep 2011)

No, don't get vaccinations. No need.


----------



## Harry31 (28 Sep 2011)

Many thanks - Again!!


----------



## Harry31 (19 Feb 2012)

Back from Australia & had a ball!!  Before I put up comments & advice to others about the trip I wanted to warn Ulster bank customers to be wary.  I lodged a couple of thousand Euro in my account before we left, went into my local branch & advised them when & where we would be going abroad & they said they noted it on "the system".  No problems then - until I took out $300 in Sydney - got that ok, headed up to Cairns & tried again - refused! I thought it was just that particular bank I couldn't use. Anyway, to cut a long story short couldn't use any bank - luckilly I had money & husband could use his cards.  Rang the "help line" passed from pillar to post, holding etc.  was just explaining the situation, asked them to ring me back - they don't have that facility - & going thru "security" questions & credit ran out - all €45 of it.  Had to borrow a phone - as I couldn't top mine up as not only was card stopped I couldn't access my online account (which is stupid as even if my card was stolen they wouldn't have the account number or my login), had to go through the whole process again - another €30 credit - before sorted.  Only arrived back Fri night but I'll be into my local branch to complain Monday & I'll be looking for the cost of the calls.  When I've calmed down I'll put up comments about trip for others - LOVED it by the way!!


----------



## amtc (19 Feb 2012)

Been to Perth loads (family) - loved it and drove up and down the coast a bit (Margaret River)

Got plane to Alice Springs and then bus to Uluru - amazing....bext experiece. 

Then plane to Melbourne...such a contrast. Loved it. City most like New York I have ever seen

Oh and do stay in singapore, even for one night -


----------



## LM26 (20 Feb 2012)

harry31, looking forward to hearing about details of you trip, heading to Sydney end of March for 3 weeks myself so would be interested to hear what you go upto!


----------



## Harry31 (20 Feb 2012)

LM26 G'day mate! (sorry still think I'm in Australia).  We had a ball & the time just flew.  They were complaining about the "bad summer" but apart from a bit of drizzly rain we thought it was great didn't need a jacket at night!  Just to summarize, we stayed with son in Coogee bay, just near the beach, it was lovely, the waves were just brilliant & a lovely place.  We flew to Cairns & had a motor home for 8 nights & drove down as far as Byron Bay/Ballina & flew back to Sydney. It was a great trip, snorkeling on the Great Barrier Reef, visit to Whit Sunday Islands, went to Whitehaven beach - just out of this world, real Robinson Crusoe stuff.  We went to the Australia Zoo (the one set up by Steve Irwin)  & got the shivers watching the croc show -I could go on & on.  If you are staying around Sydney you might try a couple of tours - I'll check out the name of the  tour company which I don't have to hand, but I'll get it & post it up.  We visited the Blue Mountains & did the wine tour, both very good. Australia is expensive, but you don't have to spend a fortune.  For instance on a Thursday evening the Cock & Bull Irish pub does - buy a pint get a free steak.  It might not be the biggest steak in the world but it's good.  I'll think of more if you're interested. They do a great firework display in Darling harbour between 9.00 - 9.15 pm Saturday nights, the Opera house & bridge, I didn't do the bridge walk - very expensive, we did do the tower though - great views.  We stayed in Hong Kong 1 night on the way & 3 nights on the way back.  It was good to see it but I wouldn't be hurrying back, the crowds just got to me.  Who did you book through?  I'm just wondering because we had a bit of trouble with Cathay Pacific regarding seat bookings, seemingly they don't have the facility/service for you to book seats together on economy flights.  We got on to Trailfinders & they sorted it out for us, but only after us complaining.   I'm sure you won't regret it & I'm  so jealous!!


----------



## Luckycharm (20 Feb 2012)

Harry31 said:


> LM26 G'day mate! (sorry still think I'm in Australia). We had a ball & the time just flew. They were complaining about the "bad summer" but apart from a bit of drizzly rain we thought it was great didn't need a jacket at night! Just to summarize, we stayed with son in Coogee bay, just near the beach, it was lovely, the waves were just brilliant & a lovely place. We flew to Cairns & had a motor home for 8 nights & drove down as far as Byron Bay/Ballina & flew back to Sydney. It was a great trip, snorkeling on the Great Barrier Reef, visit to Whit Sunday Islands, went to Whitehaven beach - just out of this world, real Robinson Crusoe stuff. We went to the Australia Zoo (the one set up by Steve Irwin) & got the shivers watching the croc show -I could go on & on. If you are staying around Sydney you might try a couple of tours - I'll check out the name of the tour company which I don't have to hand, but I'll get it & post it up. We visited the Blue Mountains & did the wine tour, both very good. Australia is expensive, but you don't have to spend a fortune. For instance on a Thursday evening the Cock & Bull Irish pub does - buy a pint get a free steak. It might not be the biggest steak in the world but it's good. I'll think of more if you're interested. They do a great firework display in Darling harbour between 9.00 - 9.15 pm Saturday nights, the Opera house & bridge, I didn't do the bridge walk - very expensive, we did do the tower though - great views. We stayed in Hong Kong 1 night on the way & 3 nights on the way back. It was good to see it but I wouldn't be hurrying back, the crowds just got to me. Who did you book through? I'm just wondering because we had a bit of trouble with Cathay Pacific regarding seat bookings, seemingly they don't have the facility/service for you to book seats together on economy flights. We got on to Trailfinders & they sorted it out for us, but only after us complaining. I'm sure you won't regret it & I'm so jealous!!


 
Sounds great until you mentioned going to the Cock and Bull  hope you weren't wearing a GAA jersey   I presume you stopped in Airlie beach did you go on an overnight cruise? Did you do your wine tour up in the Hunter Valley? Did you go over to Manly? YOu are right OZ is very expensive.
Surprised to hear you had probs with Ulster bank cards I have never had any probs myself over there. 
Was that your first visit to South East Asia if you didn't like Hong kong you would hate Bangkok, KL etc. I liked HK myself.


----------



## LM26 (20 Feb 2012)

Harry thanks a mil for the info! We are staying 4 nights in Hamilton Island during second week, staying in Sydney for rest of the trip as I am visiting my sister with my hubby and staying with her and her boyfriend. We booked our flights with Etihad and internal flights with Jetstar (have seats picked out over their websites so should be no issue there). Going to look into your highlights now, thanks a mil. Tour company name would be great.


----------



## Harry31 (21 Feb 2012)

Hi Luckycharm - no I wasn't wearing my gaa jersey - don't have one!  But it was worth a look at the pub & to eat the steak of course, which surprisingly was good!  We didn't go to Airlie beach, we just didn't have time to do everything (maybe the next time!).  But as I said the Barrier Reef & Whitehaven beach were experiences I'll always treasure. It was our first trip to South East Asia & although I'm glad we saw Hong Kong I just didn't like the masses of people everywhere.  So if  we go again we'll maybe try somewhere a bit quieter.  
LM26:  Hamilton Island is beautiful - a bit pricey though - but so lovely & I'll get the name of the tour company in Sydney for you.  We did the Blue Mountains & Hunter Valley & really enjoyed both days.


----------



## Harry31 (21 Feb 2012)

LM26:  The company we used was OzTrails for both the Blue Mountains & the Hunter Valley.  The guy (Mouse) who did the Blue Mountains tour was a scream & I forget the other guys name,but he was really good too.  Hope this helps.  By the way in Darling Harbour on Saturday nights they have a fireworks display between 9 & 9.15 pm which is just brilliant, well worth a wander down if you like that kind of thing.  When you go to Hamilton Island, ask about a visit to WhiteHaven beach it's just stunning!


----------



## Luckycharm (24 Feb 2012)

Harry31 said:


> Hi Luckycharm - no I wasn't wearing my gaa jersey - don't have one! But it was worth a look at the pub & to eat the steak of course, which surprisingly was good! We didn't go to Airlie beach, we just didn't have time to do everything (maybe the next time!). But as I said the Barrier Reef & Whitehaven beach were experiences I'll always treasure. It was our first trip to South East Asia & although I'm glad we saw Hong Kong I just didn't like the masses of people everywhere. So if we go again we'll maybe try somewhere a bit quieter.
> LM26: Hamilton Island is beautiful - a bit pricey though - but so lovely & I'll get the name of the tour company in Sydney for you. We did the Blue Mountains & Hunter Valley & really enjoyed both days.


 
Sorry just hate Cock and bull, scruffy murphys etc  How did you get to Whitehaven beach most boats go out of Airlie beach? Anyway glad you had such a good time


----------



## LM26 (24 Feb 2012)

Harry31 said:


> LM26:  The company we used was OzTrails for both the Blue Mountains & the Hunter Valley.  The guy (Mouse) who did the Blue Mountains tour was a scream & I forget the other guys name,but he was really good too.  Hope this helps.  By the way in Darling Harbour on Saturday nights they have a fireworks display between 9 & 9.15 pm which is just brilliant, well worth a wander down if you like that kind of thing.  When you go to Hamilton Island, ask about a visit to WhiteHaven beach it's just stunning!



Thanks Harry31, really appreciate the info!


----------



## Harry31 (1 Mar 2012)

Hi, we went out of Airlie with Fantasea Adventure tours (I think)  they were very good.  As for the Cock & Bull etc.  sometimes you just have to hear an Irish accent after the Aussie twang!  How I wish I was back there now.


----------



## LM26 (21 Mar 2012)

Harry31, did  you check in online before you headed to the airport? Our Etihad tickets say the check in opens at least 3 hrs before departure and that we need to be at boarding gates 45 mins before hand. Just wondering if you know how soon before departure should we head to airport if we check in online the day before?


----------



## Luckycharm (22 Mar 2012)

LM26 said:


> Harry31, did you check in online before you headed to the airport? Our Etihad tickets say the check in opens at least 3 hrs before departure and that we need to be at boarding gates 45 mins before hand. Just wondering if you know how soon before departure should we head to airport if we check in online the day before?


 

It always takes a little longer for the Long distance flights generally due to people having alot more luggage to check through etc plus obviously bigger planes with more people to baord. 
Also takes ages to get through Ozzie airports due to them putting through all your luggage again before you leave the airport.


----------



## LM26 (22 Mar 2012)

Thanks Luckycharm, think we will head about 3 hrs beforehand so just to be safe!


----------

